# For Rent Classified ... Resort Name



## downhill (Jan 13, 2012)

I am attempting to set up a rent classified, but can not get by the "type in the name of the resort" page. I enter the name of the resort (Oak 'n Spruce) and nothing happens when I hit the search key ...

Jerry


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2012)

I got it to come up by just typing Oak.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2012)

there is a suggestion at the bottom of the search box to type in a single word of the resort name if typing in the full name does not bring up any results.

sadly for resorts with punctuation or "s's" at the end, if you do not type it exactly how its listed, it wont return the resort in your list.


----------

